# Gen2 Cruze Models of Tail Lights?



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I wish the blank/clear piece did have a bulb in it. Just looks stupid to be the way that it is.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Cruzen18 said:


> I wish the blank/clear piece did have a bulb in it. Just looks stupid to be the way that it is.


I know its very odd. I don't know why GM here didn't make them like they did in China. Because of that, my aftermarket tail lights don't fit on my car :/


----------

